# brake issue: back breaks smoking?...



## chris grote (Apr 7, 2011)

the rear ties where shooting out smoke tonight, coming from the brakes. somtimes and the same time and sometime at different times then would stop speraticly? wtf is going on with my mk4 ?:banghead:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

The emergency brake may not be releasing completely (cable, maybe?) or the calipers are shot (corrosion keeping the pistons from retracting).


----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

My mk2 had that issue, it was the e-brake cable. Unhook it and see if they retract.

Be sure to hook it back up.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

If cable sheath gets cracked or damaged..water seeps in and corrodes the cable and it siezes up...in winter when temps drop below freezin the water can freeze the cable to the sheath...you come on in the morning and can't release the e brake...check out those cables now..B4 winter!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

you gotta check things out, be sure to also check the condition of your pads, caliper, disk..wheel bearing.. you may have to replace a handful of parts.... smokey firey brakes are not good


----------



## Juro (Jul 7, 2010)

My guess is leaning toward the rear calipers seizing up! best of luck with the repair!:beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

MkIV rear calipers really don't fail all that often (unless the fluid is never changed, of course - but, that'll kill any caliper.)
More likely (as others stated earlier) is stuck handbrake cable(s), and/or frozen caliper slide(s.) 

Do this:
jack rear of vehicle, support on stands. Try to turn wheels (e-brake released, of course.) Hard-to-impossible to turn? Remove wheel, disconnect brake cable from caliper. Recheck. If now OK, cables are corroded, and need new.


----------

